# Protobothrops giving birth



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Happening right now as this is posted....


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

wow that is amazing great pics
:no1:


----------



## amylou123 (Jul 2, 2007)

awww thats amazing


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

great pics.
cheers,
mark.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow this shows once again how little I know about snakes! I didn't know they could livebear!!!

Fanscinating pics :no1:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

brilliant moment.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW Amazing pictures, thank you so much for sharing !!! :no1:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Very nice:smile:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Fantastic pics! congrats


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, stunning colours on the mother and babies!! awwww


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> Wow this shows once again how little I know about snakes! I didn't know they could livebear!!!
> 
> Fanscinating pics :no1:


Female snakes have three modes of bearing young which varies from species to species, sometimes intraspecies. The best Viperid example of this is the Sawscale Viper which all lay eggs except Echis carinatus sochureki which bears live babies. Here's the three modes:

Oviparus= Egg laying
Ovoviparus=Eggs without shells are kept inside the female till they are mature
Viviporus= Live bearing

Look for the video of the babies being born...soon

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Mr.Monty (Jun 6, 2007)

amazing pics
what species is it


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

congrats mate!
watched your vids on youtube aswell!some sexy gabbys youve got!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning snakes!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr.Monty said:


> amazing pics
> what species is it


Gotta be _Protobothrops jerdonii_








(yeah ok I had to look it up)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

woow the miracle of live


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

cor thats brilliant :no1: never seen live young before!!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Gotta be _Protobothrops jerdonii_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very close: Protobothrops jerdonii xanthomelas to be exact


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

She ended up with 7 babies also, one is not doing well and I expect it to expire by morning. Looks like it has Cerebral Palsy....

Another one was severely malformed and I put it to rest.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah thats a shame.
Best of luck with mummy and the other babies though.
great pics, good to see you know.

Best of luck.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*Video available now*

The video of the Protobothrops giving birth is on YouTube now....

YouTube - Babies Out The Wazoo Part 1


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

wow awesome pics!!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool video... very interesting. When moving the slider back and forth after watching it you can see the snake pulsating down the body, where it looked still watching it in normal time.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wicked, watchin the vids now.
EDIT- just watched the videos, very cool, sorry about the poor little deformed one.. poor thing.
and the other one you said wasnt doing so great, again sorry.

Mummy snake is really gorgeous.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wow how colourful...never seen a snak give birth before either


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, that is fascinating, congratulations to you.


----------

